# LUCKY HORSESHOE - WHICH WAY UP?



## angiek (21 January 2012)

Hi All,
I want to polish and mount one of my daughter's horse shoes (or rather daughter's horse's shoes?)for her wedding later this year but cannot decide which way up to mount it.
My farrier insists it should be open end down, same as horse brasses are hung on the leather straps, which allows the luck within to enter the room. Most other people I have asked say open end up to keep the luck from falling out, which makes sense too.
Am tending to go with farrier and horse brass people as being based on centuries of horsey knowledge, but scared to get to wrong and bring bad luck to my daughter and her fiance!
Not really that superstitious BUT........?
All input welcomed!
Thanks, and good luck to all, Angie


----------



## Capriole (21 January 2012)

open end down is how Ive always heard it, to stop luck falling out


----------



## Red30563 (21 January 2012)

I was always told to keep a horseshoe open end up, to stop the luck running out of it. And, even though I would not class myself as superstitious, I do have a horseshoe on my windowsill open end up, and a friend made me a horseshoe pendent last year and I made sure she did it open end up too!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (21 January 2012)

I was told by my farrier to have a shoe open end up but on an angle to let good luck in but let the bad luck out!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 January 2012)

This way. 






Photo from google.


----------



## dressagelove (21 January 2012)

Ive heard both, open end up to collect luck, or open end down to stop the devil sitting in it! lol


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 January 2012)

Open end down if u live in Rutland, open end up elsewhere


----------



## JFTDWS (21 January 2012)

According to a book I have somewhere (the most convincing source quoting ever ) it was traditionally open end down for the rather peculiar reason that they were mounted outside of houses / churches and open end down they apparently resemble female reproductive organs and would distract any devils or evil spirits from entering the house.  According to this book, the church objected to this rather vulgar idea  and switched it so it was open end up - possibly for some tenuous reason I can't recall...  I vaguely recollect some idea about mounting it on its side to resemble the C of Christ, but that was never common practice, I don't think!

Not sure I believe all that, but y'know   Open end up would be more conventional now I would say.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 January 2012)

dressagelove said:



			open end down to stop the devil sitting in it! lol
		
Click to expand...

That's the way I've heard it


----------



## BombayMix (21 January 2012)

Open end up


----------



## amandap (21 January 2012)

Capriole said:



			open end down is how Ive always heard it, to stop luck falling out
		
Click to expand...

 I've always been told open end up for the exact same reason. Luck will fall out if the open ends are down.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (21 January 2012)

Innocently ask your daughter (ie not let on what you're doing): if it's a gift for her then you don't want to give her something that she deems unlucky!


----------



## angiek (21 January 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies...open end up seems slightly more popular, but still not sure...think as Vixen suggested I had better ask my daughter which she considers lucky!


----------



## Ibblebibble (21 January 2012)

open end up , and if you look at the lucky plastic horseshoes you give to the bride on wedding day they are always open end up


----------

